# Bus stolen in Nottingham... (reg: G338 CHF)



## lizzieloo (Jun 10, 2011)

A friend of a friend of a friend.....has had their bus stolen from Nottingham, Stolen in the last 9 days from Mill in the Hole Gauntley Street, Nottingham (A rented lock up/industrial type estate space) 

Ford Iveco 7.5 tonne conversion. 
Colour: blue 
Reg: G338 CHF





> Ey up everyone, as most of you know, me and Bailey invested everything we had as a family together in buying a new home, our beautiful bus... this was going to be our dream come true, and a well deserved, we finally found what we'd been waiting for... We were beginning to wind down life in Leeds to begin a new adventure in Life, and all our life savings and heart went into it it... I got a phonecall today, some absolute stone hearted bunch of wasters, have STOLEN OUR DREAM HOME.​


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Help-Me-Find-My-Bus/191523687565008?sk=info

More eyes peeled the better.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

I've put the reg number in the title as that might help get the story out (hope that's OK).
If they find the bus, I can delete/change the thread if you like.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 10, 2011)

You'd have thought being behind to cop shop it would have been safe, but from what I hear a lot of the lock ups have had break ins as well. Sadly Notts police are well shit, apparently refusing to even look at the cctv footage!


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Ed, not actually people I know but how fucking awful?

Do you know them Stuffit?


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 10, 2011)

No, but I know some of the people that rent the lock ups....it's sadly a magnet for thieves.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jun 10, 2011)

I think I've seen that bus in nottingham- it's pretty distincive looking. 

It's the longest of long shots but I'll keep my eyes peeled in case it turns up locally.


----------

